# Car ID tag definitions



## Sonoma GTO (Jun 16, 2019)

I know this has been asked before and previously a member supplied a WEB site but it was under repair when I visited and still is. Looking to decode my TAG Numbers as shown. Anyone know of an active site to understand these factory numbers? Much appreciated..


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here is an older site that has the group codes;

Decoding the Tags

The number code for group 1 wasn't listed on the data plates and the "O" indicates "mirror group (vanity, etc.)", also 5N is the code for the GTO option, it was only used in 64 and 65 on GTOs built at the Pontiac and Kansas city plants.

Hope this helps,


----------



## Sonoma GTO (Jun 16, 2019)

Thanks friend....


----------

